# HMS Speedwell crew



## Keith Hirst (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi, I have a photo of my father and others taken just after WW2. Photos attached. My father was James Hirst born Dundee (hence the name Jock on the photo) 1925. Does anyone have any idea about this vessel and her crew please?
Keith


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Here`s some stuff for you.

http://uboat.net/allies/warships/ship/3668.html

And a photo

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Sl/slides/Speedwell J87-01.html


----------



## mariner41 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi all.
my name is Jim and this is my first post.
My father served on HMS Speedwell during the war.
Speedwell was a minesweeper and was on Russian convoys
among other things.
There is a good history on the net.
I'am looking for pictures of the crew?
Talk again soon
cheers
Jim.


----------



## pshep (Jul 21, 2015)

*HMS Speedwell*

My Grandfather George Alfred Parsley (Pat) was on the Speedwell from 1939 - 1945 I am trying to find out more info on the Colin Macdonald that died on the Speedwell as among my grandfathers things is a cigarette case with C Macdonald on it.

2.3.40 Seaman Colin Macdonald (age 38) C/XC6756C, died. He is buried in the Trinity Cemetery in Aberdeen


----------

